# Underwood’s unearthed



## Bottlebot (Aug 3, 2022)

Found this small ink bottle. Seems to be from the south. I think Carrie underwood’s grand parents owned a ink factory. Simply amazing “eh” . Leaves me wondering when it’s journey began from the states and ended here in Canada. It’s also amazing that it spent so long underground and still is as pretty as ever. !!! Good hunting to ya all..


----------



## John Mount (Aug 3, 2022)

Nice one!


----------



## Len (Aug 3, 2022)

Ask her to consider autographing it. She might just make you an offer. ...

It never fails to amaze when a bottle from your own locality turns up far away. I fully expect when the first humans land on Mars, one of our astronauts will kick the sandy surface and a 1906 cobalt blue Milk of Magnesium Glenwood, Conn. will pop out. --Just remember you heard it here first.


----------



## Len (Aug 4, 2022)

Hey Battlebot,
New season about to start. Have a favorite?


----------



## Bottlebot (Aug 5, 2022)

Len said:


> Hey Battlebot,
> New season about to start. Have a favorite?


Season? Oh yes , fall is the best time of year for me. Not to hot and not to cool. The colours especially… just down right beautiful. And yourself?


----------



## Bottlebot (Aug 5, 2022)

Bottlebot said:


> Season? Oh yes , fall is the best time of year for me. Not to hot and not to cool. The colours especially… just down right beautiful. And yourself?


Lol were you talking about seasons as in the year seasons or battle bots the R.C. Show with Kenny Florian? Lololol if so no favourite I do watch tho sometimes


----------



## Bottlebot (Aug 5, 2022)

Bottlebot said:


> Lol were you talking about seasons as in the year seasons or battle bots the R.C. Show with Kenny Florian? Lololol if so no favourite I do watch tho sometimes BOTTLEBOT out.


----------



## Len (Aug 5, 2022)

Bottlebot said:


> Lol were you talking about seasons as in the year seasons or battle bots the R.C. Show with Kenny Florian? Lololol if so no favourite I do watch tho sometimes


It could be two things but this time I was referring to the show.--We've got another traditional month of HHH but with climate warming who knows?! The tv show is great too. I like the early years when the tech innovations were more varied.


----------



## Bottlebot (Aug 6, 2022)

Len said:


> It could be two things but this time I was referring to the show.--We've got another traditional month of HHH but with climate warming who knows?! The tv show is great too. I like the early years when the tech innovations were more varied.


Yep the first couple years were the best in my opinion.


----------



## willong (Aug 6, 2022)

Len said:


> Ask her to consider autographing it. She might just make you an offer. ...
> 
> It never fails to amaze when a bottle from your own locality turns up far away. I fully expect when the first humans land on Mars, one of our astronauts will kick the sandy surface and a 1906 cobalt blue Milk of Magnesium Glenwood, Conn. will pop out. --Just remember you heard it here first.


Do you read science fiction stories Len?


----------



## Len (Aug 6, 2022)

Not much. (More likely to watch SCI-FI.)


----------



## Len (Aug 15, 2022)

Hi Willlong!
To be honest, these days there is too much "sci-fi" on tv and in movies. The quality isn't great. I do miss Rod Sterling and the first two generations of Star Trek. I believe Mr. E. A. Poe has our vote as fav. We have a stuffed Raven next to his picture in our house.


----------

